# M-Audio BX5's getting hot?



## Chi (Aug 9, 2014)

'Sup recording-people. I recently got these monitors since I was on a tight budget, but still looking for quality stuff. I like the sound of these a lot, they're surprisingly flat for their price.

Thing is, they do get quite hot on the back after a few hours of running. I'm not sure if this is normal with studio monitors since these are my first, but it kinda' concerns me. I'm sort of afraid to do lengthy sessions with them since I don't want my apartment to blow up or something.

Any input?


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 9, 2014)

I dunno i leave mine running all the time. I havent checked to see how hot they get but I havent had any issues with mine except for what I'm guessing is a weak solder joint because my one side crackles randomly.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 9, 2014)

my external presonus firestudio project and my bx5a's are NEVER powered off. lol


----------



## Chi (Aug 9, 2014)

Well mine sort of get pretty warm at the touch, but not like...boiling hot. But still pretty damn warm. Just concerned they might blow up my roof or something.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 9, 2014)

Well... they are powered speakers so the built in amplifier will be generating some heat. Unless it's too hot to the touch I wouldn't worry about it. Is your room generally hotter or climate controlled?

My speakers are wide open all the time on the back and just adjust with my presonus main volume. I got them cranked right now and will let you know how hot they get after a bit.


----------



## Chi (Aug 9, 2014)

Well I live under the ceiling, so it's getting pretty hot here in summer-time right now...


----------



## NickLAudio (Aug 9, 2014)

Yea amps get hot, that's life...those Bx5s are bi-amped as well meaning two amps which = more heat. Nothing to worry about at all. If they break from heat they won't explode haha maybe a little smoke is all.


----------



## Chi (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking that myself. Just my first experience using actual amped speakers.  

We'll see how it goes. And well, as long as I'm not able to cook bacon on the back of my monitors I should be fine.


----------



## col (Aug 10, 2014)

NickLAudio said:


> Yea amps get hot, that's life...those Bx5s are bi-amped as well meaning two amps which = more heat.



This. The back plate usually is metal to act as a heat sink for the amp.


----------



## Kylezan (Aug 10, 2014)

My pair of BX5a's always get hot during a semi-long session. 

Nothing to worry about, I've been using my pair for two years and the heat has never caused damage.


----------



## Chi (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for letting me sleep tight at night, guys.


----------



## Kylezan (Aug 10, 2014)

No problem bb


----------

